

Show HN: My weekend project: sheet, text snippets for the command line - oscardelben
https://github.com/oscardelben/sheet

======
CaveTech
Would be great to see some small excerpts or screenshots of functionality so I
can see if it's something I'd use without going through the trouble of
installing it first.

~~~
domlebo70
I agree. It sounds very cool, but we are exceptionally lazy.

~~~
oscardelben
I'll do it. Stay tuned.

